# Company Status: STOP



## Simple_but_honest

Dear Expat Community,

I would be really great full if someone can help me to get into the right direction. How would someone finds out that What is the reason behind the company status is set to 'Stop'. 

Thanking you in advance.

Kind Regards,


----------



## twowheelsgood

Company status where exactly ?

D&B or somewhere similar ?


----------



## mann1990

twowheelsgood said:


> Company status where exactly ?
> 
> D&B or somewhere similar ?


Dear Expat Community,

I would be really great full if someone can help me to get into the right direction. How would someone finds out that What is the reason behind the company status is set to 'Stop'. 

I founf it on MOM uae site plese answer me. sir

Thanking you in advance.

Kind Regards,


----------



## nonoa

mann1990 said:


> Dear Expat Community,
> 
> I would be really great full if someone can help me to get into the right direction. How would someone finds out that What is the reason behind the company status is set to 'Stop'.
> 
> I founf it on MOM uae site plese answer me. sir
> 
> Thanking you in advance.
> 
> Kind Regards,



I'm sorry but we cannot understand your query.

If you are looking at an application status on a ministry website, try to contact the ministry itself for more information. They can probably help you better.


----------

